# Women's creek boats



## gannon_w

My friend Cindy used a small burn and loved it. 5'7" 135


----------



## storm11

The Jefe Chico has been one of our most popular creekers for the ladies. 
I've got a demo Chico from last year on sale right now:

LIQUID LOGIC DEMO JEFE CHICO | 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS


----------



## Ken Vanatta

Yakkeranna,

My wife and two daughters all absolutely love the Punk Rocker. We own three and I paddled one of them for a year before the first daughter tried it and immediately laid claim to it becoming hers. The other gals saw how strong her boating quickly advanced and they one by one all tried and wanted their own. I absolutely love the boat myself, but having given mine to the daughter I then bought the Viallain S for myself. Which, it is a great boat, but substantailly larger and heavier than the Punk Rocker. I still highly recommend the Punk Rocker for any paddler in the 100 - 160 lb range. It is a super enjoyable boat. 
Cheers!
Ken


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I have a Jefe Grande. I would say go with a smaller Jefe Chico or Jefe. Awesome outfitting , and a great boat to have. I would not trade mine for any other creeker. But I would say demo a few boats on some of the harder stuff you will be running, and make your decision from there.


----------



## hnw2

I tried allll of these boats. The Chico was really narrow. The Punk was fun but you can't weld it. The little Nomad was perfect but just a tad bit too big. After all that, I found a small Fluid Solo, and I love it.


----------



## ninjatiff

I'm a small female creek boater (5'4", 120lbs) who just happens to work at a kayak shop (CKS) so I've been fortunate enough to paddle just about every creek boat out there. I'd be happy to chat boats with you if you want to give me a call at the shop (719-395-9206). No pressure to buy, I promise! I always enjoy talking with other female boaters.

Some things to think about...you say you want a boat that's responsive, easy to boof and lightweight; these are the things _everyone_ wants in a creek boat and yet, everyone is different, so you have to keep in mind what feels like a great boat to one person will feel like a bathtub to another. IMO it really comes down to the individual; you've got to take into consideration your specific paddling style (do you tend to muscle your boat or do you finesse it? are you more comfortable paddling a displacement hull or a planning hull?) and the type of water you plan to paddle it on primarily (steep, technical creeks vs. big, pushy water, etc)...these things will really help you narrow down your choice.

Good luck to you!
Tiff


----------



## brenda

I paddle a Jackson Little Hero and absolutely love it. Have tried others but this one is the best by far. 5'5" 130 lbs.


----------



## progers

My girlfriend paddles a Riot Magnum 72, and it's perfect for her. Great boat with nice edges, boofs well, big water, creeking, perfect all around boat.


----------



## afaust

My wife paddles a sweet pink hero and enjoys it. She is far from true creeking at this point though.


----------

